

Show HN: HTML7 - Modern HTML - mitchellh
https://github.com/mitchellh/html7

======
heyadam
<div /* here comes an ID! */id="foo"> could actually be very useful. Tagging
how Javascript is manipulating the div would make code more readable.

Also, I'm surprised this doesn't require jQuery.

------
swiecki
This will be so useful in all my new projects! I'm using this and that other
one character javascript framework I remember seeing. Anyone have a link?

------
Groxx
Incomplete without the <sarcasm> tag.

~~~
unimpressive
Agreed, I can't use this. Not including such basic features throws it _way_
out of the standard.

PS: PG, you need to add a way to take back votes. I accidentally upvoted the
thread this is parodying.

------
andycjw
is this a stab at json5? <https://github.com/aseemk/json5>

~~~
Dejital
Nail on the head. Check the documentation. [1]

[1]: <https://github.com/mitchellh/html7#credits>

------
cnbeuiwx
Coult be worse... could be iWeb from Apple.

------
joshguthrie
I love this so much, I just need a html7-mode.el for emacs now and my next
websie will be in html7 :)

------
josegonzalez
Open Source: Because it only takes a few minutes to be an ass and upload
something to github.

